# RCA jacks broke off @ my amp...simple fix?



## glennxx1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, let me first start off with I'm a dumb ass. 

I saw somehow my RCA's had been broken off in the jacks. 

anyway, I immediately thought, easy, cut off the RCA connectors and splice in new ones. I think that was my biggest mistake. I didnt realize RCA's weren't so easily spliced in. I think its the inner wire that actually needs to be spliced, and its tiny?

any way...I am trying to avoid pulling my dash apart and running new RCA's all the way back again...is there anything I can do or am I screwed?

If it matters the amp is like 10 years old, old MTX thunder 6500 D

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Fast Hot Rod (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you talking about the RCA jack INSIDE the amp or the RCA plug that is at the end of the cable? Big difference...

If it's the ends of the cables, then it's a simple fix. Buy new male connectors and put them on. Easy peasy.


----------



## glennxx1 (Mar 17, 2013)

The male ends on the wires broke off. 

When you say buy new ends and put them on you're talking about splicing them in?


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

glennxx1 said:


> Well, let me first start off with I'm a dumb ass.
> 
> I saw somehow my RCA's had been broken off in the jacks.
> 
> ...


You can install new ends. But, it seems like you've already tried this. Another thing you could do in a pinch, is take another rca cable. Cut off the ends, making sure to leave a foot or two of cable connected. Then strip the wires and make the connections that way. It would be just like soldering together 2 pieces of speaker wire. Don't strip the inner wire too close to the outer wire(That is, if you have the coax type) You'll figure it out.


----------



## glennxx1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Spyke said:


> You can install new ends. But, it seems like you've already tried this. Another thing you could do in a pinch, is take another rca cable. Cut off the ends, making sure to leave a foot or two of cable connected. Then strip the wires and make the connections that way. It would be just like soldering together 2 pieces of speaker wire. Don't strip the inner wire too close to the outer wire(That is, if you have the coax type) You'll figure it out.


I didn't splice in the center wire. I was hoping ot wasn't necessary (so damn tiny) apparently that's why I got no sound.

gonna wire that up tomorrow, probably take a few tries stripping that tiny thing without taking the wire with it


----------



## Fast Hot Rod (Apr 19, 2007)

You can buy new RCA plugs at Radio Shack, Parts Express, etc...

The center conductor is the signal wire. The exterior shield helps protect the signal from exterior noise. The center conductor is indeed small on some cables, so you'll want a quality wire stripper for that size conductor. 

As Spyke said, you can patch it with another RCA cable in a pinch. You'll want to use a soldering iron on the wires and protect it with heat shrink or electrical tape rather than butt splices or wire nuts... but it's doable. 

Good luck.


----------



## jcpahman77 (Mar 5, 2013)

RCA Plug Black Plastic 090-250
Black

RCA Plug Red Plastic 090-251
Red


----------



## glennxx1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for the responses and input guys. Hopefully have it up and running again tomorrow.


----------

